# Caribe More Resistant?.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

The other day one of my two filters broke down without me noticing it for 3 days and my tank had this lil' ammonia spike. the thing is that one of my RBP suffered from cloudy eye which brought my attention and I discovered the problem. Fortunately I was able to fix it up quickly, did some WC's and nothing worst happened. I have had this kind of ammonia spikes some 3 of 4 times due to different reasons but what it is the point is that always the RBP seem to get cloudy eye whereas caribes look always very neat regardless the ammonia spike which leads me to think caribse are in fact far more hardy that RBP.

What can you comment guys, are caribes more hardy that RBP's?.

Cheers.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i guess the caribas have better genes since they are wild caught and the rbps are CB for who knows how many generations and the gene pool probably got washed down a lot if you know what I mean. could be completely wrong tho..but i can't think of anything else.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Are all your P's roughly the same size and age? A few things come to mind if they are all the same age is it could be their genes or just plan chance.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

My reds hasn't been tank bred by lots of generations, actually one of their parents is wild caught


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

nero1 said:


> Are all your P's roughly the same size and age? A few things come to mind if they are all the same age is it could be their genes or just plan chance.


Or coincidence. I highly doubt superior resistance.


----------

